# Recirs for Tankless What Works??



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Looking at the Metlund S-70T with remote sensor, does this work? Anyone installed one? The tankless units are Norwitz 0931series

Thanks


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Laing ACT-909-BTW. Installed several in the past few months. Feedback has been positive.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> Laing ACT-909-BTW. Installed several in the past few months. Feedback has been positive.


 
No No and no. You will loose the warranty and buy potential problems later on.

the 70T is a good unit, strong pumps. When you get it installed, call tech support and tell them it's on a tankless and what setting is there to adjust. They will show you how to do it. Warranty remains in tact.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Tankless said:


> No No and no. You will loose the warranty and buy potential problems later on.
> 
> the 70T is a good unit, strong pumps. When you get it installed, call tech support and tell them it's on a tankless and what setting is there to adjust. They will show you how to do it. Warranty remains in tact.


Thanks Tankless

I was concerned about the warranty and operation. Met with the gas guy this morning and he was not sure about the warranty and suggested I call Norwitz. I got my prices today on the Metlund with wireless motion sensors. Should have 2 to install the first part of January..


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have the Metlund but with a push button instead of the wireless sensors. I'm used to pushing the button when I enter the bathroom so it's no big deal but you have to think about it. I didn't want it coming on every time I went to take a piss. It takes about 30 seconds to run through 30 feet of pipe and I've got hot water. Good pump, quiet and quick.





Paul


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I use only metland pumps on my tankless installes, all with wireless sensors. I have had a few problems with them coming not programmed properly etc, never a problem with the pump or way it works, just technical issues that should have been worked out before they left the manufacturer, human issues, wires not tagged right, 12v not set, orders shipped wrong etc. Their tech support sucks, its always your fault until you prove them different and when they ask the guy in the back that set the pump up, he did it correctly. Had a cross connection, took me three trips to prove to tech support that their thermistor was not working, installed their old style thermistor and the problem was resolved. The pump wasn't turning off and pumping hot water into the cold water line. Just things to watch for. I have had every problem possible with these pumps.

Metland uses the Taco pumps, and have an internal check valve. keeps the warranty plus it is the only energy star rated pump, ok for LEEDS building, and has an internal thermistor to check temp, does not cycle when temp is already hot.

Great product, horrible support, horrible people who put the pump toghether, small issues, sold on internet etc, but still works great when all the issues are resolved. Once you know the product, its all good.

Laing, watts and grundjunk are horrible, ive had major problems with all three manufacturers on tankless call backs installed by other "plumbers" and "contractors." 

Tankless and circulation are sensative! cross connections are very easy to happen!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ESPinc said:


> Looking at the Metlund S-70T with remote sensor, does this work? Anyone installed one? The tankless units are Norwitz 0931series
> 
> Thanks


Never used one on a tankless yet, but they are awesome pumps. I have installed 3 of them on regular tank style heaters. Customers I see that had me install them, constantly tell me how much they love it. You should be okay with that. If it is the bigger pump, it will definteily fire that Noritz off.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

You are so right. All the above...been there man. Talk to the owner at Metlund. He's very smart and does NOT like to hear about things like this. I usually bring another setup with me when I have to shoot an issue with them. I won't even waste my time with fixing their issues, just swap out and move on. That's happened maybe 2 times out of about 80 or so that I have done. I don't usually do the motion sensor, but if you play with the electronics, you can make your own setups. I never had a stat go out though...
After talking with the owner one day for over 2 hours I was happy with what he produced. I offered a list of changes to his design but it would push it out of compliance for energy star and a few other certs he got. That's why I designed my own recirc system. No problems even after 3 years in use...no maintnance or mech failures but I use a different pump...not a Taco and different electronics. That basically so the same as the push button but without the user input. Not as efficient but it's automatic and rich people don't like pushing buttons....





WestCoastPlumber said:


> I use only metland pumps on my tankless installes, all with wireless sensors. I have had a few problems with them coming not programmed properly etc, never a problem with the pump or way it works, just technical issues that should have been worked out before they left the manufacturer, human issues, wires not tagged right, 12v not set, orders shipped wrong etc. Their tech support sucks, its always your fault until you prove them different and when they ask the guy in the back that set the pump up, he did it correctly. Had a cross connection, took me three trips to prove to tech support that their thermistor was not working, installed their old style thermistor and the problem was resolved. The pump wasn't turning off and pumping hot water into the cold water line. Just things to watch for. I have had every problem possible with these pumps.
> 
> Metland uses the Taco pumps, and have an internal check valve. keeps the warranty plus it is the only energy star rated pump, ok for LEEDS building, and has an internal thermistor to check temp, does not cycle when temp is already hot.
> 
> ...


----------

